# Summer FFA chickens



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

For my summer FFA project I would like to raise laying hens so I have a few questions 
1. Are chickens hard to keep alive in the summer?
2. What is the best breed to raise?
3. Are chickens mean?
4. Is it a good idea to have different breeds 

My friend has chickens and I personally think they are nice she has a few different breeds is it a good Idea to have different breeds together and I typed in laying hens in google to try to find them and every breed was practically the same breed and I think it's the breed my friend has can anyone identify them for me thank you


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

scooter206 said:


> For my summer FFA project I would like to raise laying hens so I have a few questions
> 1. Are chickens hard to keep alive in the summer?
> 2. What is the best breed to raise?
> 3. Are chickens mean?
> ...


Your friend looks to have red star hens. Red stars are sex-link birds, and almost guarantees you to have only hens. Chickens adapt quite well to summer months. You NEED to have adequate ventilation and shade for retreat when they need. Personally the best breed is variable in means of what you specifically want. Egg color, bird color, personality, Etc. As far as personality goes, I would say in general the hens, which more people raise than cockerels, roosters, or capons are far friendlier. Some breeds are more aggressive than others. It also depends on how often they see you and what they associate you with. Food good, that kind of reasoning. As expected people either raise all one breed, or several breeds. For different reasons of course. I breed chickens too, ill give you my own expectations later. Housing most breeds together as a community typically does no harm. Certain breeds are more aggressive as said before and not good communal birds. Especially those with a "wild" heritage.

I breed several different breeds in color variants:

Ameraucana-PUREBRED. 
Not those EE mutts you get from hatcheries. Show quality. I have blue, black, splash, silver, and some variants that are not showable but are my hobby.

Orpington
I have blue, black, a couple lavender, splash, a lemon cuckoo pair, and have two chocolate Orps coming via mail-cross your fingers for a roo/hen pair! These are my "bowling ball" birds as visitors comment. They're BIG, round, and beautiful.

D'uccle
I have Mille fleur, porcelain, and my project birds that have too much white on them to be "true-type", that I've been experimenting with.

Cochin
In both standard and bantam. Buff, blue, black, splash, and partridge.

Easter Egger for the customers
These guys I make to please the public with mystery eggs in either blue, olive, khaki, or even pink depending on what I cross my Ameraucana with. These are cheap, fun, and colorful. Not for FFA/4H.

Maran
Blue copper, black copper. Both gorgeous. Super dark chocolate eggs. French style. Feather legged. I sell all clean legged chicks towards the mid-range in price with a note that states my line is not 100% Maran. I purchased from a breeder in FL.

I also raise guinea fowl. Pearl, white, pied, lavender. Looking into some blue blood for summer.

During the spring months, I separate all breeds into their own pens with color dividers to make sure I know which chicks are what and exactly what I'm getting. After hatching season is complete, usually by summer, the flock co-mingles in the large coop we have. We allow birds to free range as much as they want.

Be careful, chickens are an addiction!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Chickens are very easy to raise. But they do need good ventilation.

I like having different breeds because I like to look out my window and see a variety of color and patterns. Do you want a lot of eggs? That may help with your decision. You can look online for the different breeds and see what their personalities and egg laying abilities are. Most hatcheries have all that info on their site. I know at least Meyer Hatchery does. 

Depending on what you do with them beyond showing them for FFA will depend on if you want some good breeding stock from a breeder or just your garden variety from a hatchery. I just buy from a hatchery but I'm in it for the egg laying and enjoyment of seeing them scratching and picking in the yard. I don't keep any roosters and don't hatch any eggs.


----------

